# Havapoo cross



## james kerslake (Feb 27, 2017)

Hello all,

Apologies in advance if this is the wrong area to post this but I couldn't find something more appropriate.

My partner and I have seen a lot of information and a few dogs of the Havanese Poodle (Havapoo) makeup and we love them to bits. We would love to find a place that breeds or has this cross available but all I can find are Bichon Havanese breeders.

Does anyone have any suggestions on how I could go about trying to find a Havapoo puppy?

Many thanks,
James


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

As there is a trend at the moment for crossing poodles with anything it is very unlikely you will find an ethical breeder of this mix, not to say there may be some, but they will be very few & far between as many people are cashing in on these crossbreeds.

What is it about this mix that is more appealing than either of the parent breeds.

Also..... the name, it's one of the most awkward names for a mix I've ever seen, whoever thought it up must have had their tongue firmly wedged in their cheek!

Could you in all honesty say this name with a straight face when people ask what breed your dog is?


----------



## BlueJay (Sep 20, 2013)

BAHAHAHAAA


----------



## james kerslake (Feb 27, 2017)

I had the same thought, it takes things to another whole level with the "poo" theme :-o

It is just something about the energy and the button nose face that really appeals. The curly hair but without the smell and high maintenance of a spaniel. The Havapoos seem slightly lower maintenance in terms of grooming and cleanliness than the Havanese and they have that bouncy, poodle cross energy that seems a little less pronounced in the havanese. Poodles, well we have just seem a bit about them having aggressive tendencies and a bit too independent, not so much a lap dog.

My partner is in a wheelchair so she ideally wanted a high energy, friendly and lovable little bundle of fur, something small enough to sit on her lap and not too high maintenance with cleaning, grooming and walking as she needs carers to help her with these things. She loves the button nose teddy bear style dogs and wants something lovable and affectionate but not too docile either, she wants something with a bit of personality and zest.

Are there any other breeds that would fit this?


----------



## BlueJay (Sep 20, 2013)

james kerslake said:


> I had the same thought, it takes things to another whole level with the "poo" theme :-o
> 
> It is just something about the energy and the button nose face that really appeals. The curly hair but without the smell and high maintenance of a spaniel. The Havapoos seem slightly lower maintenance in terms of grooming and cleanliness than the Havanese and they have that bouncy, poodle cross energy that seems a little less pronounced in the havanese. Poodles, well we have just seem a bit about them having aggressive tendencies and a bit too independent, not so much a lap dog.
> 
> ...


You might actually find that a havanese x poodle has a much higher maintenance coat than a pedigree of either breed, just like cockerpoos and the like.
Silky x woolly = easily matted, felting, bloody grooming nightmare!!


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

james kerslake said:


> I had the same thought, it takes things to another whole level with the "poo" theme :-o
> 
> It is just something about the energy and the button nose face that really appeals. The curly hair but without the smell and high maintenance of a spaniel. The Havapoos seem slightly lower maintenance in terms of grooming and cleanliness than the Havanese and they have that bouncy, poodle cross energy that seems a little less pronounced in the havanese. *Poodles, well we have just seem a bit about them having aggressive tendencies and a bit too independent,* not so much a lap dog.
> 
> ...


A poodle of any size from a good breeder with sound dogs would definitely not be aggressive, but would be highly trainable, full of personality & excellent companions.

The problem with a poodle cross is the coat will be unpredictable, the curly coat of the poodle mixed with the fine & silky havanese hair would likely be high maintenance.

Here's some of the good & bad on toy poodles, mini poodles are similar, just a bit bigger, I haven't included standards as you mentioned lap dog (although I'm sure some of them would be happy to try & sit on laps!):

http://www.yourpurebredpuppy.com/reviews/toypoodles.html


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

I'm just thinking that high energy might not suit your partner if carers have to walk the dog .
High energy dogs can be demanding . I have a chi x and she is known as the pocket rocket, I really have to keep an eye on her or she's into mischief .
I've met lots of Bichons and they are sweet lively dogs and not too OTT.


----------



## Laney_Lemons (Mar 23, 2016)

I have a Whippet x Poodle and hes absolutely Bonkers , high energy, bouncy, quick, and attention span of a goldfish at times ... he's basically all around mental, and I heave heard this is not uncommon with these poodle crosses. 
He's only 18months but he's still very much a pup and still can't be trusted alone in my living room as he would and has absolutely destroyed everything! And they say whippets are chilled out 

I think the hananese spaniel are very cute without having to cross them with a poodle.. You will most likely not find an ethical breeder of this cross as most will be asking for a high price for a mongeral.. Therefore you could be buying from a puppy farm or a breeder that is just in it for the money and no regard of temperament or health ..please bear that in mind and do lots of research, if you heart is set on it , please ask all the right questions, the dogs trust have a guide on what to look for , always see mum with pups together, request health tests etc. 

I am embarrassed when people ask what mine is ... a Whipapoo  thank goodness i can fob it off as a whippet cross with a poodle mix in when people ask!


----------



## Amelia66 (Feb 15, 2011)

Personally if you want a low energy lap dog i wouldnt consider anything crossed with a poodle. 

Also high energy and lap dog dont tend to go together unless you have some serious time to exersize the dog.


----------



## BlueJay (Sep 20, 2013)

Elaine2016 said:


> I have a Whippet x Poodle and hes absolutely Bonkers , high energy, bouncy, quick, and attention span of a goldfish at times ... he's basically all around mental, and I heave heard this is not uncommon with these poodle crosses.
> He's only 18months but he's still very much a pup and still can't be trusted alone in my living room as he would and has absolutely destroyed everything! And they say whippets are chilled out
> 
> I think the hananese spaniel are very cute without having to cross them with a poodle.. You will most likely not find an ethical breeder of this cross as most will be asking for a high price for a mongeral.. Therefore you could be buying from a puppy farm or a breeder that is just in it for the money and no regard of temperament or health ..please bear that in mind and do lots of research, if you heart is set on it , please ask all the right questions, the dogs trust have a guide on what to look for , always see mum with pups together, request health tests etc.
> ...


You gots a lurcher - whippet crosses have their own fancy name without sounding silly


----------



## Laney_Lemons (Mar 23, 2016)

BlueJay said:


> You gots a lurcher - whippet crosses have their own fancy name without sounding silly


Lol I have started to say a mini lurcher...defo sounds better but he's tiny and people think lurchers Are automatically tall scruffy type


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

what a stupid name. Poodles crossed with anything are not lap dogs. Poodles are high energy, need a lot of excercise, are very easily trainable and will sit on laps when they are tired! A poodle cross could be anything at all but seem to usually be a bit loony. They can take after either parent in both looks, coat type and temperament. If you have specific needs from a dog I would choose a pure breed that is likely to be what you want at the end.


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

I have a rescue poodle cross.
Had him from a puppy and he is now 2 years old.
He has been the most energetic puppy i'very owned.
I didn't get a full nights sleep for nesrly 5 months
He would "bounce" and bite my hands - he could jump high and bite hard.
His fur is difficult to manage it sheds and needs clipping and it tangles easily.
At 2 years old he is finally calming down and although he doesn't jump up and bite everyone like he used to he will still do it to me if he gets over excited.

Poodles are lovely dogs but not for someone who expects a lap dog.

I think a havanese sounds a better match for you from what you have said.

You would struggle to find an ethical breeder of the cross and I would imagine the fine havanese coat mixed with the poodle curl would be a difficult coat to manage.


----------



## Laney_Lemons (Mar 23, 2016)

Fleur said:


> I have a rescue poodle cross.
> Had him from a puppy and he is now 2 years old.
> He has been the most energetic puppy i'very owned.
> I didn't get a full nights sleep for nesrly 5 months
> ...


This has filled me with confidence  I am at 18months with my mini rescue and he's still very hyper, his greetings are unreal and energy is off the chart at times... Hopefully at 2 he will start to calm down a bit


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Elaine2016 said:


> This has filled me with confidence  I am at 18months with my mini rescue and he's still very hyper, his greetings are unreal and energy is off the chart at times... Hopefully at 2 he will start to calm down a bit


Trick training is good  wear his mind out and you'll have a peaceful couple of hours


----------



## labradrk (Dec 10, 2012)

Havapoo :Hilarious:Hilarious

Would any normal person actually be comfortable with introducing their dog as a "Havapoo"?!

And anything with Poodle in it will be very high maintenance. The craze for small fluffy crosses keeps groomers in business.


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

Havapoo? :Wideyed  :Hilarious :Hilarious :Hilarious :Hilarious No thanks, I don't need one. :Smuggrin



Elaine2016 said:


> I have a Whippet x Poodle and hes absolutely Bonkers , high energy, bouncy, quick, and attention span of a goldfish at times ... he's basically all around mental, and I heave heard this is not uncommon with these poodle crosses.
> He's only 18months but he's still very much a pup and still can't be trusted alone in my living room as he would and has absolutely destroyed everything! And *they say whippets are chilled ou*t
> 
> I think the hananese spaniel are very cute without having to cross them with a poodle.. You will most likely not find an ethical breeder of this cross as most will be asking for a high price for a mongeral.. Therefore you could be buying from a puppy farm or a breeder that is just in it for the money and no regard of temperament or health ..please bear that in mind and do lots of research, if you heart is set on it , please ask all the right questions, the dogs trust have a guide on what to look for , always see mum with pups together, request health tests etc.
> ...


They _do_?!?!?!?!?! Someone tell Milly that (although, for accuracy, she is a lurcher - whippet x JRT, most likely, so she could get her headcase mentality from the terrier .... would explain a lot)...


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

havapoo are you serious lol


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Any Poodle cross can be high maintenance as with the Poodle their coat can matt easily anf should be given a really good brush every few days and clipped every 6/8 weeks, and little don't always mean they don't need a lot of exercise some are very active. So you really need to look into the breeds before you make your mind up.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Hi James and Welcome

Any breed crossed with a poodle will need brushing every few days as poodle fur can matt very easily and may need clipping every 6/8 weeks or so, and small doesn't always mean they don't need much exercise some small dogs are very active. So you'll have to look at breeds closely and if your having a cross check out both breeds.


----------

